# 24g nichrome



## JackalR (25/1/16)

Who has stock of 24g nichrome

Thanks


----------



## Dubz (25/1/16)

http://www.complexchaos.com/collections/wire/products/nichrome-ni80-wire


----------



## KieranD (25/1/16)

We have some too  Just put Ni80 into the search tab
www.vapecartel.co.za


----------



## Dubz (26/1/16)

KieranD said:


> We have some too  Just put Ni80 into the search tab
> www.vapecartel.co.za


Nothing comes up bud...


----------



## KieranD (26/1/16)

Dubz said:


> Nothing comes up bud...


Sorry man @Dubz 
Please search Vapowire

Reactions: Like 1


----------

